# Im looking into getting a new camera



## dan4877 (Jul 26, 2012)

My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2012)

A lens better than the kit lens is your best bang for the buck. I'd get the T3i/600D with 18-55mm to start, and save another bit for the EF-S 15-85mm lens.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

T3i is good, check the Canon refurb website, they might have them a bit cheaper than new and still in good condition. If they have body only, you might save enough money to be able to put $300-400 into a lens of which there are a few decent ones. I used the original Sigma 17-70mm on my XSi and thought it was a pretty good lens. There's a newer version out which has Sigma's image stabilization (OS) tech. Apparently reviews are somewhat mixed, between OK and pretty decent. Even if you don't get that, if you can afford to get something other than the kit lens.


----------



## dan4877 (Jul 26, 2012)

t3i is what I've been told now a few times, but as you said I may want an upgraded lense... I looked at the refurb's and wasn't sure I wanted a refurbished lense... do you where else I might find a new lense comparable?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 27, 2012)

Refurb/used lenses are not necessarily a bad thing. Glass that's in good condition is still worthwhile. Keh.com is a good spot to buy used lenses. FredMiranda has a pretty good section of user reviews for various lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2012)

Prices are dropping fast! I bought a new 16-35mmL for less than Canon's price for a refurbished lens.
I'd sit tight and look for bargains, they are popping up everywhere. Even the t4i is being discounted.
"The Digital Picture" has a running list of deals on the lower right sidebar, so visit that site as well.


----------



## dan4877 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help! Think going with the t3i. I found a scratch protector for it too. Same place I got one for my phone, www.xoskins.com... I'd recommend them for anyone.


----------



## dhofmann (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd get a T2i refurbished from the Canon store ($480) plus the EF-S 15-85mm lens ($640). It only goes just a little above your stated budget. There's no need to spend extra money on the T3i or the kit lens.

Edit: order Saturday, July 28 through Monday, July 30 and use promo code EOS712 to save 15% off the price of the camera and get free shipping. Total price: $1047.98 shipped (by my calculation).

Edit 2: sorry, the above promo code doesn't give free shipping. This one does: SHIP712. You can add both promo codes to your order at the same time. Also, you may have to pay sales tax on your order.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 27, 2012)

Put most your money into a lens. they are coming out with a new camera every month now it seems, but lenses stay in the marketplace a lot longer and hold value better. I would go with the t2i. the t3i does offer wireless flash support. Refurbished is not a bad thing at all. refurbed products are meticulously inspected before they leave the company. I own a sigma 17-70 2.8-4.0 lens and it is a million times better than the kit 18-55. and quite a bit faster(bigger aperature). the canon 15-85 is an amazing lens if you can afford. the sigma is only about 425 USD. a new sigma also has a 3 year warranty in the US. the canon 50mm 1.8 is also a blast to play with for a first fast lens.


----------



## SteenerMe (Jul 28, 2012)

T2i and a 50mm is a great way to start learning.


----------



## sjp010 (Jul 28, 2012)

Alternate suggestion: a used 5D from KEH can be had for $750-ish right now. This includes a 6 month warranty through KEH. Pair with a 50/1.8 ($100) or 40/2.8 ($200) if you like primes, or a used 28-135 ($200-ish) if you like zooms. Not nearly as modern in features as the Rebels discussed above, but if you are looking for the best IQ you can get in your budget, I believe the full frame 5D is the answer.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 28, 2012)

here is the following choices:

1. as if you just start to learn about photography, buy all of the following:
a. used 30d with excellent condition ($250), and 
b. used 50mm f/1.4 ($280), and
c. used 580EX II ($330)

2. as if you already know about dslr, sit back, relax and
a. wait for 60d combo on sale. this was previously sold with 18-135mm for $900
b. buy a used flash 420EX ($70)

3. as if you would buy everything brand new
a. buy t2i (not much different from t3i, but save more than $100 bucks.), or
b. buy t3i (~ $600), and
c. a 430EX II

now, you might have some amount left, put it back in your pocket


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 28, 2012)

my suggestion

5D classic about $700
40mm f2.8 STM $200

save the $100 for your next lens

this combo will produce brilliant shots for under 1k


----------



## birtembuk (Jul 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> A lens better than the kit lens is your best bang for the buck. I'd get the T3i/600D with 18-55mm to start, and save another bit for the EF-S 15-85mm lens.



I'd go the same. T3i gives you all you need now for the price. And that includes the priceless wireless flash control (sooner or later, you will greatly appreciate, I guarantee) and flip screen. This kit lens, though pretty flimsy, gives you the best bang for the buck, sharpness and all. The time when you are going to splurge loads of money into gear will come soon enough !


----------



## canon816 (Jul 28, 2012)

A great "Jack of all trades master of none" lens to go with your body is the Sigma 18-200mm.

It will allow you a wide range of zoom and great images. It's not as sharp as an L... but you are not on a "L" budget.

I bought one with my first Rebel and used it for a couple of years. It's a great lens and very versatile. 

It's only $450 new and you can find it used for a hundred dollars less....


----------



## elflord (Jul 28, 2012)

dan4877 said:


> My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?



It depends on what you're shooting (what are you shooting?) but my boilerplate advice to those on this kind of budget is to spend very little on the body and put it into glass and/or a flash. Bodies depreciate very quickly, especially in this price range, so you will always pay a steep premium for the latest. To put this into perspective, Canon still sell lenses that are around 20 years old as "current" models. 

As someone else pointed out in this thread, the 30D is about $250. Good candidates for lenses are the Tamron 17-50 non VC for a zoom, the Canon 50mm f/1.4 or a cheaper 50mm f/1.8 for a portrait lens. I would generally recommend against variable aperture zooms (which includes the kit lens). The 15-85mm is pretty decent but it may be a bit of a stretch on your budget. 

If you want video you will need a newer model, at that point you need to go with one of the Rebel series (the first of the higher XXD series that supports video is the 60D which will blow your budget). Video on DSLR is essentially manual focus only (the autofocus is so poor that you can only really use it to prefocus at the start of a movie)

Regarding refurbished gear -- if you buy it from Canon's online store, it's as good as new.


----------



## tron (Jul 28, 2012)

T2i with 15-85 that some member before suggested seems the best value for money (the lens is much more important)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2012)

dan4877 said:


> Thanks for the help! Think going with the t3i. I found a scratch protector for it too. Same place I got one for my phone, www.xoskins.com... I'd recommend them for anyone.


Canon DSLR's have a replacable protective cover over the LCD. If it gets scratched, you can order a replacement from Canon. It is held in place with a die-cut piece of double back tape.


----------



## adayofbliss (Aug 29, 2012)

I am agree with that t3i is the good one and should have to try it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

elflord said:


> dan4877 said:
> 
> 
> > My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?
> ...



My advice is for you to get a 50D. It's cheaper, faster and has AFMA. Its IQ isn't much different to 60D. Get a Tamron 17-50, non-VC and a Yongnuo flash and you're ready to go. Later on, you can add the cheap 55-250 IS to your lens arsenal. 

However, for a little bit more than $1K, you can also get a refurbished Canon 5D classic and a 50mm 1.8 II or 35mm F2.0. You can add a Yongnuo flash later if you want. That is if you don't need video. Well it depends on what you really want to do. If I'm going to start again, I'll take the 5D road map. It's the road less traveled but you will learn more by starting with a prime lens.


----------



## DB (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't buy new, at least initially.

Look at a cheap used FF like the 5Dc for about 500 to 600, then get a 50mm f/1.4 prime lens for another 300. With such a combo you'll learn a lot about manual photography (exposure, DoF etc.), then you can decide if you want to upgrade later


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 14, 2012)

dan4877 said:


> My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?



5Dc + 50mm 1.8/1.4

done.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> dan4877 said:
> 
> 
> > My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?
> ...



or a 35mm F2. or a 40mm F2.8 pancake (because it's cute.)


----------



## DB (Sep 14, 2012)

if you want cute, then buy NIKON


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 15, 2012)

DB said:


> if you want cute, then buy NIKON



Not so loud. Already, there are already a lot of reasons to switch to Nikon. I'm still disappointed on the current Canon's offering for the body. I already wanted to go FF.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 14, 2012)

If I have a $1000 right now and I knew now what I didn't know then (when I started), I would do the following. Spend $5 on an old Canon film camera. Then contact Canon customer service and ask about the canon loyalty program where you can buy a refurb for a 20% discount. I'm going to presume you live where they don't have tax. 

I would get a t2i which is as good as the t3i and almost as good as the t4i. At 20% off, I'm looking at $307.19 plus the 5 bucks I spent to get the film camera to trade in. 

That leaves me with $687.80. I know Canon will extend the 20% discount to lenses when you buy a body, but I don't recall which lenses... so I'll tell you to wait for a 20% off sale which happens every now and then. 

You will want a 50mm f/1.8 and a 55-250mm f/4-5.6 which are excellent value You can occasionally find the pair for $250... So that will leave you with $437.

I agree about the 18-85 which is your best mid level option. At 20% you are looking at 511... which is 80 bucks too much. So if you take portraits... opt for the 50mm and not the 55-250. If you go birding in well lit environments, I'd suggest keeping the 55-250 and not getting the 50mm. Though you should really consider it at some point because it opens up a whole world of photography that you otherwise may be unaware of. Bokeh, depth of field... low light photography... all with one lens... though stop it down to f/2.8 to get sharp results.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 14, 2012)

alternatively, get a t2i, a 430ex ii speedlite, a 15-85 and get the rest later. A good flash can make all the difference when you bounce it well.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 14, 2012)

DB said:


> Don't buy new, at least initially.
> 
> Look at a cheap used FF like the 5Dc for about 500 to 600, then get a 50mm f/1.4 prime lens for another 300. With such a combo you'll learn a lot about manual photography (exposure, DoF etc.), then you can decide if you want to upgrade later



I don't dislike that pairing... but I wouldn't suggest it for a novice. Learning to control depth of field was one of the last things I "mastered" and I still wouldn't say I mastered it. Learning to bounce a flash on the fly is my most recent endeavor.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would look for a 5Dc as well and pair it with a 40 pancake. A simple, unobtrusive prime with a great focal length. No huge DoF learning curve and simple layout/functions. Just like taking your first film class and learning to shoot in all manual. Puts you in control and truly helps you understand framing, composition and settings. 

I see a ton of 5D Classics out there with low shutter counts for ~$600-700. Keh, Adorama and B&H are all reputable dealers selling clean cameras.

If you are looking at a new APS-C body, Costco has great bundles on the 60D and 7D.


----------



## gmrza (Nov 14, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> dan4877 said:
> 
> 
> > My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?
> ...



+1

A lot of people cut their teeth with only a 50mm in the days of film. You could do far worse than that, and that combo will produce great images, and teach you good habits. In a way, I have regrets starting out with a 35-70mm on my first SLR (an EOS 650), rather than a 50mm - I certainly developed some bad habits from starting with a zoom.


----------



## LSV (Nov 14, 2012)

Costco has a T3i Bundle for $780 + free shipping + Tax. 

Includes:
EOS Rebel T3i Body
EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Type II Lens
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS Type II Lens
Canon Rebel Gadget Bag
8GB Class 10 SDHC Memory Card


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 14, 2012)

LSV said:


> Costco has a T3i Bundle for $780 + free shipping + Tax.
> 
> Includes:
> EOS Rebel T3i Body
> ...



That's not bad for new, but the 18-55 is a weak lens. It's not a bad lens, but it rarely takes ones breath away. When I first got my SLR I was so excited because I thought I could get shots that would be so different than a point and shoot... and they weren't... not until I picked up a 50mm f/1.8 (which with this price you can get). And I did have the 50mm and the 18-55 and the 55-250 as my three lens set up for about a year. But I rarely used the 18-55...


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 15, 2012)

5DC + 50mm 1.4 + Yongnuo TTL flash. You're ready to take on the world.


----------



## samkin (Nov 18, 2012)

I that T4I and 60D should be for you , but my opinion, these two are very good


----------



## samkin (Nov 18, 2012)

For your budget,I suggest you choose one of the these two http://t4ivst3i.com/canon-rebel-eos-t4i-vs-60d-comparison/


----------



## koolman (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sure you are lost in a sea of all the suggestions:

My 2 cents - to you as a first time DSLR user:

Get a t2i (should be cheaper then t3i) kit (18-55) + canon 50mm 1.8

Should all be well under 1,000. *Stop there*. As you develop a style and get experience you will build up.


----------



## tron (Nov 18, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> 5DC + 50mm 1.4 + Yongnuo TTL flash. You're ready to take on the world.


Mostly interesting suggestion. The only problem is the OP will like it so much as to feel the urge of getting ehmmm, the 35mm 1.4L the 85mm 1.8 the 135mm f/2.0, the 5DMarkIII : (not necessarily in that order though ;D )


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 18, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> 5DC + 50mm 1.4 + Yongnuo TTL flash. You're ready to take on the world.


+1


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 18, 2012)

CLP 5D2 + 50 1.4, 430 Exii

Canon Loyalty Program, if you don't know, ask and Google.


----------



## mystic_theory (Nov 18, 2012)

dan4877 said:


> My budget is about 1000 which I know isn't much but I wanna make sure I get the most bang for my buck. Any suggestions?


Get a used t2i/t3i with a 18-135mm and a 50mm f/1.8, and you would still have money for a little tripod, a bag, and a couple of filters.


----------

